# General > Business >  Land line installed

## Tugmistress

Viking motors now also has a land line number  :Smile: 
so you can call
07769 731664 for michael on his mobile
07810 862486 for me (paula) on my mobile
or
*01847 890769 and take pot luck as to who answers lol*

----------

